# برنامج Download accelerator



## صائب (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احذركم من برنامج Download accelerator
هذا البرنامج أحبه الناس كثيرًا، ولكن الكل لا يعرف من أين إصدار هذا البرنامج
حيث أنه مصنع من قبل (دولة بني صهيون) وأن دولة اليهود هذه تتجسس علينا به 
حيث أنك إذا نظرت إلى الاتفاقية التى توافق عليها فى بداية تنزيل البرنامج 
وتحديدا تحت العنوان الآتي :
MISCELLANEOUS 
الفقرة (b)
السطر الثالث "  of the state of Israel without
هذا البرنامج من السهل جدًا كسر حمايته
وهو الوحيد الذي كلما نزل منه الإصدار الجديد تجد الكراك معه بدون أي تعب
ومتوفر في جميع مواقع الكراكات
أرجو ممن لديه البرنامج يقوم بالواجب
وأنتم تعرفون ما هو الواجب علينا تجاه الحقراء أمثالهم
وأرجو نشر رسالتي لجميع المنتديات التي تعرفونها

إلى مستعملي ( download accelerator ) 
علمت أنه يوجد هناك مفتاح في المسجل Key Registry مثل الهاكرز
يربطك مباشرة الي دولة اليهود لعنهم الله
والمفتاح اسمه guide.walla. co.il 
يجب عليك مسحه فورًا

طريقة مسحه

ابدأ أو start
تشغيل أو run
تكتب الأمر regedit 
ثم افتح هذا HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 
ثم اختر هذا SOFTWARE\
ثم اختار هذا SpeedBit\
ثم اختار هذا Download Accelerator\
ثم هذا NoTrigger\
ثم Always 
ثم تبحث عن هذا المفتاح وتحذف guide.walla. co.il 
وهنا تنتهى من الصله بينك وبين دولة بني صهيون
أحببت أن أعلمكم لتستفيدوا منه وأنا جربت وفعلاً وجدت هذا المفتاح وحذفته 
الرجاء تحذير كافة المواقع العربية والإسلامية



وللأمانة الموضوع منقووووول


----------



## ayman q (6 فبراير 2007)

thank u very very much


----------



## DBAAS (20 فبراير 2007)

ياشيخ والله انك صادق واشهد على ذالك رحم الله والدنيا ووالديك والف شكر على هذي النصيحه 
وعلي طريقة الحذف الي شرحتها وفقك الله اخي


----------



## يحي الحربي (20 فبراير 2007)

الله يغنينا عنه
وما ادري اذا كان له علاقة ببرنامج اخر اقوى منه وهو Internet Download Manager (IDM)

وجزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه


----------



## مهندس أول (21 فبراير 2007)

سلمك الله على هذا التحذير وإن شاء الله سأبلغ كل من أعرف كما أرجو منك تتبع البرامج الخبيثة الأخرى وشكراً


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك يا اخي والله ينصرنه عليهم


----------



## ابو مصطفى الحلفي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الله ينصرنا على أعدائنا إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## bander (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة وهذ التحذير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك يا أخي
نصرنا الله عليهم


----------



## العبقرينو (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يوفقك خيو
وثانكس الك


----------



## ماهرالهذال (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكر لنصيحتك والله يوفقك لهداية اخوانك. بس يااخي لازم تعرف ويعرف كل الاخوان ان الانترنيت ككل الذي انت الان تستعمله هو من عمل هذه الشركات الاسرائيلية وهم المسيطرين عيه وهم مخترقين كل اميلاتنا ومواقعنا لان هم الذين صنعو هذا الشي ؟؟؟ فما العمل بنظرك وبنظر الاخوة ؟؟؟ هل نستقا بانترنيت جديد نحن العرب ؟؟؟ او هل نقاطع كل البرامج؟؟؟ او نرجع الي عهد البادية القديمة ؟؟ صدك كل البرامج للحاسبات من اختراع الصهاين . واحنا العرب نستعمل بس للاسف مع الشكر لك لاهتمامك .


----------



## 123kamal (3 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you to this advise


----------



## احمد الغواص (18 يناير 2008)

شكرآ لك على المعلومة. ولكن ماذا عن باقى علوم الهندسة, او العلوم ككل.


----------



## محمد بن يحيى (18 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية
على هذا الطرح الرائع
وعساك على القوة
.
.
ارجو تقبل مروري


----------



## ايمن الوكيل (22 يناير 2008)

اريد من اى شخص لدية معلومات عنswitched relactance motor او switched relactance generator ارسلها لى
لانها موضوع مشروعى
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## المهندس القيسي (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا التنبيه وارجوا من الاخوة ان لا يستهينوا بحذف مثل هذه البرامج مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الحبر الكباشي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

حفففففففففففففففففففففففففففظك يااااااااااااااااااااااااارررررررررررررب


----------



## mokhtar_l (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اللله يحفظك يا بطل يا رائد العرب 
سأقوم فورا بمسح هذا البرنامج الخبيث 
ألف شكرا.......​


----------



## تولين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

